# Fishing the 'Lion' of March



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Fishing the 'Lion' of March

March, a transitional month, is known for
*
weather.*
'Fishing the Lion of March' can be a challenge:

We can only hope that the 'lamb' will follow:

March, 13, 2018: *Captain Bryon Holland unleashes the Florida's two massive Caterpillar Diesels. The 'Lion' will not stop us:

The jackets are real, and so is the fishing:







As usual we cannot get away from the American red snapper or gag grouper. In June both will be open at the same time:


Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida Fisherman ll, not only tells us how, but shows us how:






In the money:

The Friday, March 2, full moon 44 hour snapper trip came home Sunday morning with a 'mountain' of fish:

The next 44 hour full moon snapper trip will be 3/30/18. We will be fishing all night Friday just before the full of the moon. Perfection! Then, come Saturday, watch out red grouper, kings, tuna, and trigger fish. Late Saturday evening watch, once again, for the mangrove snapper to be on fire. Hope to have live, on the water, video of what is almost sure to be an even bigger 'mountain' of fish.
Mystery fish. This is an easy one. What is it?

Bob Harbison *Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Harbison said:


> Mystery fish. This is an easy one. What is it?
> 
> Bob Harbison *Florida Outdoor Writers Association


Short Bigeye

https://www.sportfishingmag.com/short-bigeye-and-other-strange-fishes-from-deep


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We call it a big eye toto.


----------

